# What's Your Top 5 Things To Look for In 2020?



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What are your top 5 things you will be watching in 2020? Newt has a pretty good list.

As for me, at the top of the list will be the 2020 elections. If Trump wins, how far off the cliff are the socialists willing to jump? If Trump looses, will he be the last President that can at least call himself a republican? What will become of this republic if the socialists take power? What if they do remove Trump, by hook or crook, thereby nullifying an election and 65 million voters? Lot's of possible scenarios here, any one of which, could throw this country into civil war.

At number two I agree with Newt's assessment. The pork chop in NK could, in 20 minutes, make NK the center of the world. We all know the possible outcomes here, and none are good.

number three is the economy. We are riding high right now, but with the national debt soaring to new heights and an out of control government that insists on spending us into oblivion, how long can we ride it out before we are forced to pay the piper? (For @Inor, the Bagpipe piper:tango_face_grin

And number four is China. They are a problem going forward both in military and financial terms. The fact that they are conducting joint military exercises with Russia and Iran are troubling. Keep an eye on China, they are motivated and together with Russia have the means to be a capable force on the world stage.

And last but certainly not least, Virginia. Could it be the flashpoint over 2A. Does the fight in Virginia set off the final battle for who will control this country? Do the demonrats push their agenda to the point that shots are fired? Do the sanctuary counties take up arms against tyranny and more importantly, against their fellow countrymen?

There are many balls in the air beyond the top 5 I posted. All it takes is one to hit the ground. Yep, I think 2020 will be a year in which we all better keep our eyes on the balls.

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/newt-gingrich-the-top-5-things-to-watch-in-2020


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trumps reelection. Hillary investigation stared for real. Comey charged with some crime. At least Obama's involvement in trying to go after Trump exposed. After that take your pick.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The election is #1 on my list.
If (R)'s take the House, keep the Senate and White House, things may be endurable. And it increasingly looks like this will happen.

If the Dems win anything, and voter fraud is found, I fully expect open rebellion in the streets.

If the Dems win and push gun control, there WILL BE open rebellion in the streets.

Obama promised to "fundamentally change" our country, and he caused so much damage we will never fix it all.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

I, for one, am hoping there's a concerted effort to get rid of this silly dry county status in my little dry county. But I'm not holding my breath. 

Also thinking Boris Johnson's Brexit may really happen and that will open the flood gates in especially the eastern European "block" of the EU. (Read Spain is getting a little ticked off as well.) May take a while b/c elites are so entrenched, and governments in most of those countries are fundamentally criminal organizations, but fissures are appearing. Folks want their identities back.

Here-- I honestly think Virginia is the most volatile situation in the coming year. Praying the little twerps chicken out before shots are fired. 

Also wishing Hong Kongers God Speed.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am actually more hopeful for 2020 than I have been for quite a while.

I am pretty certain Brexit is finally going to happen and that will allow us to negotiate a good trade deal with Great Britain, very beneficial to both countries.

I also think the pork chop's days are numbered, but NOT because of the U.S.; I think it will be China that takes him out. They want to be a 1st world country and they know that can not happen with a madman on their southern border. I have no illusions about the Nork becoming a free country, but I do think it may end 2020 at least being a stable country.

Unless he does something mind blowingly stupid (not out of the realm of possibility), Trump will win re-election. It will not be a blowout like Reagan in 1984, but I think he will win with a few more electoral votes than in 2016. Note: I am not certain Trump being re-elected is necessarily a good thing, but at least it will be less bad than every other option. And yes, I think the progressives will riot in the streets just like they did in 2016. And just like 2016, nobody will care if they burn Portland or Baltimore to the ground.

The federal debt will eventually sink us, there is no question about that. But it will not happen in the next 12 months because the rest of the world (especially China and Russia) cannot afford to let the U.S. fail (yet). Trump and the Republicans will continue to spend and spend and then spend some more.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm actually hoping that the number of Conservatives and liberal law makers remain equal.

I'm sure most of us wanted the right side of the aisle to win seats by landslides and rule for decades. Not a good idea. Where clear majorities reign they pass new laws, and we're just as likely to get laws and rules launched against us. Not all right-wingers are hunters or gun enthusiasts. At best, they might "negotiate" a compromise with other left-wingers, having us wind up with a new slate of taxes.

For example, lots of libtards were angered by the bikers repealing the helmet law. Oh, they never rode motorcycles, these guys just wanted everyone under the codes and laws which regulate their 'perfect' society.

The perfect congress is one that is evenly divided, argues perpetually, and passes no legislation, at all.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

> The perfect congress is one that is evenly divided, argues perpetually, and passes no legislation, at all.


+1,000,000,000 ...


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I am with @Tourist;. To the extent that Republicans and Democrats in Congress are busy fighting each other, they're not screwing me. I love governmental gridlock.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

The bad thing about everything being equal is it gives the alphabet soup bureaucrats the easier time to make rules that have the force of law.



The Tourist said:


> I'm actually hoping that the number of Conservatives and liberal law makers remain equal.
> 
> I'm sure most of us wanted the right side of the aisle to win seats by landslides and rule for decades. Not a good idea. Where clear majorities reign they pass new laws, and we're just as likely to get laws and rules launched against us. Not all right-wingers are hunters or gun enthusiasts. At best, they might "negotiate" a compromise with other left-wingers, having us wind up with a new slate of taxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

1. Not really concerned about election, . . . hoping for GOP sweep, . . . then some overdue cleanup

2. NK doesn't worry me much either, . . . 30 minutes after his first launch, . . . his vapors will be ascending to the ionosphere, . . . 

3. Economy is good, . . . hope it stays that way.

4. Virginia is my biggest worry, . . . things could get out of hand there, . . . all too quickly. I know Ft. Sumpter is not there, . . . but they could start one anyway.

5. Iran is the next biggest fear, . . . in that they will drag us into a war (which they will seriously lose), . . . or we will be standing with or in place of Israel, . . . letting our Ohio class subs finally earn their combat action ribbons.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

1) trump re-elected. House likely to swing, stable Senate
2) 2A in Virginia. Also democrats on left coast push to link firearms as health issue so as to ban gun owners from voting on health care issues. Get the camel's nose under the tent for post 2020 elections
3) stabile economy
4) new and bizarre impeachment articles
5) the usual trouble makers, Iran, NK, china as primaries


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For 2020

ALL US Troops and Assets out of Afghanistan

US out of the UN and the UN out of the US

US out of NATO or at least pays what the lowest paying European nation pays

Trump fires EVERY Obama nominee in the fed government 

TRUE Republicans take back Congress and begin to rescind as many socialist laws that were signed by Obama


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> For 2020
> 
> ALL US Troops and Assets out of Afghanistan
> 
> ...


One can dream, can't one?


----------

